# No light, will plants grow?



## adam98150 (Dec 13, 2005)

I really cant have a light because my hood gets soaking wet because of the humidity.
Will plants still grow without one?
If so what can i do to ensure they survive?

Thanks in advance, adam.


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

In both of my tanks the hood gets wet either because of the aerator or because of the humidity. Thats what happens I'm pretty sure the hoods are made to handle the moisture. IMO I don't think the plants would survive we all learned at an early age that plants require sunlight or some source of light to survive.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Normally if you buy a light they have some sort of cover to potect from that whether on the hood or on the light... It could work but will result in algae growth. I have a betta tank against a window with some plants.


----------



## adam98150 (Dec 13, 2005)

Ok, thanks.
My tank gets quite alot of sunlight anyway.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Can you leave the hoop open so that humidity don;t get trapped in the tank?
I don;t have hoods on any of my tanks.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

No plants are gonna grow some java moss might survive for a short while. I don't see why you can't put a light over it


----------



## adam98150 (Dec 13, 2005)

Ive thought about putting a lamp at an angle, at one end of the tank.Would this be ok?
The tank gets quite alot of sunlight from the window, so do i really need a light?


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

For most plants to grow you need alot of light. Probally from the sunlight there isn't enough lumens reaching the plants. Then with a house lamp?? It probally don;t put off enough lumens regardless of it's wattage.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Sunlight can grow plants, but it will grow algae faster in an aquarium.


----------

